# German castrol in Hot and Humid Summers?



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

*German Castrol in Hot and Humid Summers?*

OK, I know topics about GC are almost on every car forum, but what i want to know is what are expiriences with this oil in hot and humid summers like in Alabama?
I found GC 0W30 made in germany in local Autozone. I am originally from Europe and I was using European castrol overthere for all my cars that i owned. It is understatement to say that I was disappointed with this 5W40 piece of s..t that they put in VW dealerships. 
So did anyone used this oil in southeast during summers and what are expiriences?
I was thinking to switch to Motul Specific, but since I saw GC in local AutoZone I am thinking about that since I believe GC is actually European SLX, and it turns out cheaper than Motul!
So anyone?


----------



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: German Castrol in Hot and Humid Summers? (edyvw)*

Yes, use GC all you want. Or M1 0W-40. It will be happy.
robert


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

I am running 0w-40 M1 in the lovely Wisconsin winter here and no problems in my 2.0. I might switch to Castrol Syntec 5w40 when it warms up. 
ANY THOUGHTS???


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

*Re: (nmjetha)*

hmmm, I think you are making step backward! 
If i lived there I would use GC 0W30 with no thinking!
Seriously, this Castrol 5W40 is one of the worst oils I ever used, and I changed a lot of brands!


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

What makes Castrol 5W40 one of the worst? I thought dealerships use it.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: (nmjetha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nmjetha* »_What makes Castrol 5W40 one of the worst? I thought dealerships use it.

It's crazy (to me) that peeps actually trust dealerships!
Yes, the dealerships use it.. doesn't mean it's a GOOD oil. Castrol is a BIG company that pays BIG $$ to be VWs go-to choice. 
Reason it sucks is the way it shears so easily. Check some UOAs on here. If you want to use Castrol, ONLY the "made in Germany" will do.
On that note- I only use a European-made synthetic oil.


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: (rickjaguar)*

I guess I will stick with my M1 or my other choice is Lubro Moly Oil from Napa.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

*Re: (nmjetha)*

Well I used in Europe Liqui Moly, which is actually Lubro Moly. 
I find out they cannot withstand engines with high internal temp. like Opel's engines in Europe. They are better suitable for VW's.
Castrol 5W40 like someone said sheers very fast, I can actually hear valve mechanism how klunks harder after some 3000 miles.
I am doing one more oil change with dealership Castrol since I have warranty and they need to fix other stuff so i will do oil change also, but after that I am going either with GC or Motul 5W40. 
Mobil 0W40 is not in class of GC or Motul for sure.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: (nmjetha)*

I'm running the LubroMoly and I love it.


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

with a 2.0 I don't need anything super expensive, is M1 a good choice?


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

*Re: (rickjaguar)*

Which one you running?
Do you know is it group III or Group IV based?


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: (edyvw)*

MKIV you mean is what I got.


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

LB is group iv according another post.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: (edyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edyvw* »_Which one you running?
Do you know is it group III or Group IV based?


I use the 5W40 Synthoil Premium.
Group IV, 502 00 approved


----------



## jd2355 (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: (edyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edyvw* »_hmmm, I think you are making step backward! 
If i lived there I would use GC 0W30 with no thinking!
Seriously, this Castrol 5W40 is one of the worst oils I ever used, and I changed a lot of brands!

what has happened to make you hate this oil? what tests have you done.
did you loose an engine because of it?
your making me question the oil I use in everything,even my lawnmower
I have been using castrol syntec 5w50 in my 1995 ford ranger 4x4 since it was new and these 4.0L engines alot of times developed ticking lifter noise at around 90000k but mine never has with 299000 on it now.
just really wondering what you know that I do not

_Modified by jd2355 at 5:20 PM 2-13-2010_


_Modified by jd2355 at 5:22 PM 2-13-2010_


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

*Re: (jd2355)*

True, but Passat 1.8T is not 95 Ford Ranger. It is 5valve turbo engine that is know that can develop sludge problems. 
I am familiar with castrol prducts in Europe. They are much more advanced than U.S castrol. 
So my question was to people who are drving Passat 1.8T or similar cars in humid Southeast, did they develope any problems.
I used various oils i my cars (for example Liqui Moly which is here Lubro moly, Total Castrol, Mobil, OMV, Elf, Fina, Esso, Selenia etc) and except Liqui Moly, they all perfromed very good (cars like Opel Vectra with cosworth engine, Octavia TDI , Lancia Lybra 2.4jtd). But this Castrol Syntec is the worst oil I used. Everything is good up until 4,000 miles when valves start to knock, and generaly engine becomes louder. Now, this same engine has oil change intervals in Europe on 10,000 miles, while new engines are going up to 20,000 miles. Here it is 5,000 miles!!! So probably there is a very good reason why VW requires oil change at 5,000 not 10,000, and do not forget, driving conditions (speed) are much less demanding then let say in Germany. Here this f...... Passat is even limited to 125 mph, which is not the case in Europe.


----------

